# [Problème] iPad 3eme génération chez Boulanger



## Peter08 (7 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour (ou bonsoir, au choix  );
J'espère être dans la bonne catégorie...

J'ai craqué aujourd'hui au Boulanger de Cormontreuil (près de Reims) pour acheter un iPad de 3ième génération - blanc - 16 Go pour remplacer mon fidèle iPad 2 à 460 euros.
Une bonne affaire, je me dis...

Bref, la boîte en mains, je rentre (1h15) chez moi dans les Ardennes (en force  ) et déballe le précieux...
Horreur ! Malheur !
Un hideux coup sur la coque, en haut à gauche.
Frustration passée, je configure un peu la bête et l'enferme dans coque et SmartCover...
Très beau, le Retina... Oh, mais...
Je remarque 1 point, puis 2, qui sont sombres...
J'éteins l'écran, et je vois des poussières en dessous de la vitre.

J'ai eu iPhone 3G à 4S; iPad 1 et 2; MacBook Pro et Mac mini et cela ne m'était jamais arrivé.
Un petit peu déçu...

Je pense appeller déjà le SAV Boulanger demain.
Que pensez-vous ? M'écouterons-t-il, étant donné que... bah déjà le coup il était là au déballage et que des poussières, pour un appareil de 2 heures, soient présentes ?
J'ai peur qu'ils ne me disent que j'ai apporté le coup à l'appareil, comme les SAV savent bien faire (du vécu  )

Merci !


----------



## Peter08 (7 Novembre 2012)

Remettre le film ne sera pas un problème... J'ai juste dégraffé le dessous. Et pour la configuration, je peux le réinstaller par iTunes.
Le problème, c'est pour le renvoyer. Je ne pense pas qu'ils se déplacent, ni qu'Apple m'en envoie un autre. Pour me déplacer, je ne pouvais qu'aujourd'hui...


----------



## Peter08 (7 Novembre 2012)

Et ce même si elles ne causent pas de problèmes empêchant le fonctionnement de l'appareil ?
PS : et s'ils ne le prenaient pas à cause du coup ?


----------



## Peter08 (7 Novembre 2012)

Merci... Je vais déjà appeller Boulanger, puis Apple... Je verrai bien.
Juste une dernière chose : sur fond noir, je vois des halos jaunes tout le tour du cadre du LCD... Est-ce normal ? Je n'ai jamais rien constaté de tel sur mes précédents iPad...


----------



## Peter08 (8 Novembre 2012)

Bon, voici pour l'instant :
J'ai appelé Apple, une personne très aimable m'a répondue.
Après lui avoir expliqué ma situation, elle m'a bien dit ce que je redoutais : la présence d'un coup, même à la sortie de la boîte, annule la garantie.
Frais de réparation pour l'écran : 300 euros.
Néanmoins, elle m'a créé un dossier et m'a suggéré d'appeler Boulanger et de demander avec insistance le remplacement de l'iPad, puis de la recontacter avec le numéro de dossier.
Je m'attelle donc à contacter Boulanger au 03 20 49 47 73.
Biiim ! Leur serveur vocal n'apprécie pas ma voix : 5 minutes à dire Cormontreuil et à entendre "Je ne vous ai pas compris..."
Bref, je continue...

Poursuite : J'ai enfin réussi (Yes!) à me faire comprendre.
J'ai donc atterri au SAV Boulanger.
La personne, également aimable, m'a confirmé que, face à ce problème, je disposais de 15 jours pour le faire changer dans un Boulanger proche de chez moi (seul chose : le plus proche est celui à 1h15 de chez moi... VDM).
Bref, je vais voir quand je pourrais me déplacer.
En attendant, l'iPad est de retour dans la boîte, avec ses plastiques, dans mon armoire.
Chouette utilisation de mes 460 euros. Mais bon. Ils me le changent. C'est déjà ça.
J'ai donc rappelé Apple avec le numéro communiqué pour les tenir au courant comme l'opératrice me l'avait suggéré.

Je vous tiens au courant, en espérant que cela puisse servir à d'autres.


----------



## Peter08 (9 Novembre 2012)

Suite et fin :
Mon père a pu se déplacer à Boulanger.
Surprise ! Plus d'iPad 3 ! Ils ne les vendent plus ! Ils les ont sorti des rayons en... 2 jours ! Avec le stock en exposition juste en haut de l'escalier...
Résultat : Remboursement.
Enfin bref... Résultat mitigé chez Boulanger. Pourtant, après 3 appels, il m'ont garanti "qu'il allait être changé".
Mais non. Au moins, je n'ai rien perdu.
Voili voilou...


----------



## Peter08 (9 Novembre 2012)

Et bien en fait... J'ai signé de nouveau avec un 3 noir, acheté en sortant de chez Boulanger à la FNAC.
Même si le 4 est une perfection du 3, il a un 'ti problème tout à fait subjectif : je ne peux pas le jailbreaker.
Loin de moi l'idée d'entrer dans le débat du Jailbreak...
En tout cas, j'espère que ma petite mésaventure servira à d'autres.


----------



## KevZqn (10 Novembre 2012)

MAIS OMG TU REFLECHIS OU PAS ?

LE 4 POUR QUELQUES EUROS DE PLUS IL EST 2 FOIS PLUS RAPIE QUE LE 3 u___u

Tu lis jamais les tests ou quoi ?? et de toute façon ils les vendent avec l'iOS 6 donc pas jailbreak pour l'instant et LE JAILBREAK sortira pour tout les appareils !

Je te conseil d'aller le rendre et de prendre le nouveau.. (LIGHTNING !!!, A6X !!!)


----------



## Peter08 (10 Novembre 2012)

Mais OMG tu peux te calmer ou quoi !
1. Pour quelques euros de plus... tu me les donne ?
2. Je lis les tests, je sais ce que j'achète. Je n'ai pas besoin de conseils financiers.
3. L'iPad 3ième génération est vendu avec iOS 5.1.1 et... Oh ! Il est Jailbreaké !
4. Tu connais pod2g ? Musclenerd ? Planetbeing ? Je ne pense pas... Donc je ne me fie pas à ces "mais oui il va sortir bientot omg trop hardcore"
5. Merci du conseil, mais je suis encore libre de ce que je veux faire.
L'A6X est puissant, c'est bien. Ça va pas changer la face du monde.
Lightning est nouveau, c'est bien. Pour ceux qui ont pléthore d'accessoires, déjà moins.
Je te dis pas quoi faire, je ne te demande pas de douter de mes capacités de réflexion.

Je lis dans ta signature iPhone 4S 16go blanc.
MAIS OMG TU RÉFLÉCHIS OU PAS ?
L'iPhone 5 est sorti ! Vite ! Jette le et achète un iPhone 5 avec les mêmes fonctions que ton iPhone actuel mais qui a un A6 et Lightning ! Il est so amazing!

Bonne journée.

Envoyé avec mon iPad 3ème génération jailbreaké et fier de l'être.


----------



## KevZqn (10 Novembre 2012)

Ouai tu l'as acheté 480 ? L'iPad 4 509 ?

Le jailbreak va pas tardé pour l'iOS 6, et l'iPhone je l'ai acheté à la sortie l'année dernière et je pense que mes iDevices ont été jailbreaké bien avant que t'en ai eu un. (iOS 2)

Je connais toutes les personnes qui travaillent sur le Jailbreak et je pense mieux que toi :/

Allez si tu préfères un iPad moins puissant, moins fluide c'est ton probleme, moi je voulais juste te dire que prendre la nouveauté pour 30 de plus c'est mieux


----------



## Peter08 (10 Novembre 2012)

Si tu savais lire, t'aurais su que je l'avais payé 460 euros.
Comme je l'ai dit, j'ai eu l'iPhone 3G, donc sous iPhone OS 2, donc jailbreaké.
Tu connais des gens, c'est bien, t'es sociable (même si j'en doute vu tes messages à mon sujet) mais sans preuve, pour moi je n'en crois rien.
T'as acheté ton iPhone l'année dernière, c'est bien, mais applique tes grands principes...
Effectivement. C'est mon problème. Mais 509-460=49 euros. Quand on est étudiant, on peut pas non plus tout se permettre. Je prends ce qui entre dans mon budget.
Moins puissant ? Moins fluide ? Mais bien sur. Et la marmotte, elle met le chocolat dans le papier d'alu. Je trouve l'A5X très bien. Il a une partie graphique quad-core comme l'A6X. Il a les mêmes fonctions que le 4 sur iOS 6. 


Tu penses mieux que moi ? Tu te prends pour qui, à rabaisser les gens comme ça ? T'es Dieu ? T'es le roi ? Non. T'es aussi un usager du forum, comme moi. Un Homme (note le H majuscule) comme moi. Alors, respecte les autres, ça te froissera pas le trou de balle et ça aidera tout le monde...


----------



## KevZqn (10 Novembre 2012)

Ouai pour 300-500 euros je dirais rien mais 49 ?

Et non je ne rabaisse personne je dis juste que Apple va maintenant oublier le 30 broches et va partir pour le Lightning, donc autant commencer maintenant ?

http://www.generation-nt.com/zoom-1314592,1647132-ipad-4-benchmark-geekbench.html

Regarde cette image, l'iPad 4 est au dessus de tous.

C'est pas grave si tu continues à penser comme ça.


----------



## Peter08 (10 Novembre 2012)

Je suis d'accord que l'iPad 4 casse la baraque. Je ne peux pas dire le contraire.
Pour le Lightning, chacun voit ce qui lui convient. Apple a conservé le connecteur 30 broches 10 ans, la transition ne peut pas être immédiate pour tous.
Oui, un jour, Lightning sera LE connecteur. Mais j'ai des accessoires pour iPhone 4S et iPad 1-2-3, je peux pas tout jeter juste parceque y'a un nouveau connecteur que je peux brancher dans les deux sens.

En mon sens, l'iPad 4 sera plus une frustration que le 3 : tous les appareils adoptent le design de l'iPhone 5, l'iPad Retina n'échappera pas à la règle...


----------

